# hi i am new to the forum can anyone tell me what she is mixed with she is only 10 mon



## jayjayshap (Jul 25, 2007)

*hi i am new to the forum can anyone tell me what she is mixed with she is 10 months o*


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

lol dont copy and paste lol


----------



## jayjayshap (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry about that i adopted her when she was 4 weeks old from Broward county humane society they said she was american bull dog pit bull mix alot of people are telling me that she looks like a colby bloodline what do you guys think she is mixed with she just turned 10 months old


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

i thought she was a lab lol that shows ow stupid i am lol


----------



## jayjayshap (Jul 25, 2007)

I am sorry about the punctuation she is 55 pounds and she was transferred from Alabama to Florida when i adopted her.I can't think of anything that she could be mixed with i was told by a few friends she looks like she is mixed with rhodesion ridgeback but she does not have the ears, head or even a hint of a ridge.Her body and facial features are not like a labrador or any other common dogs you see at shelters. I love her to death but i just want to know what she is mixed with a trainer said shepard but i have no idea to me she looks like a red nose pit bull mix with another kind of bully maybe Staffordshire terrier or some other type of pit bull.So now i found this forum and it is specifically about bloodlines and most of you guys must know what you are talking about and know about all of the different bloodlines.Any information would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

The ridge goes first in a cross. Ive known a few in the shelter that had pure ridge back in them and pups had no sign of one. your dogs parents could have had some in there.... color , headshape to me....... Ill bet its a great dog!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Funny you should say that about the Ridgeback. My wife took one look at the dog and said , it looks like it could have some Ridgeback in it. I concure.

Quite possibly Ridgeback, lab mix


----------



## jayjayshap (Jul 25, 2007)

I know she has pit bull mixed in there if you look at the ears,head and the wrinkles on the nose when she is smiling. You know that kind of smile that pit bulls and other bully breeds have with a huge tongue hanging and the facial expressions like they are almost laughing.Also her brother was brindle and white with the same exact pattern. Everyone that approaches me when i am with her says she looks just like their pit bull someone was telling me that she looks like she is from the Colby bloodline i don't see any lab in her she is too stocky wieghing 56 pounds at 10 months old and her hieght is only a little bit above my knee.Her color pattern with the white nose and red skin underneath she has the white socks and the white chest maybe a ridgeback but i dont see lab could she be pit bull/shepard mix i never really cared but now that she is growing everyone is asking what kind of dog she is and if she is a mixed breed what is mixed with. But mostly i would like to know what mix she is cause she is the first dog i have ever had and i am 25 any experts on bloodlines would be a major help. THANKS!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i honestly don't see any pitbull in her it maybe the pictures... she's a gorgeous baby girl though!!! I adopted what i thought was a 'pit pup' from the pound 3 years back... now he just looks like a dingo! lol he has a curly tail ears that stand up lol. when i picked him out he had the wrinkles a straight tail and floppy ears!


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Really, I dont see any pitty in her at all.... I see lab and ridgeback..... But then, You never know... I however DO NOT see Colby in her at all.... My friend bred that line and i dont see a remblance at all!!


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

I cant guess on the bloodlines or possible breeds but *kudos to you for adopting!* shes very pretty and looks like she would be really playful.


----------



## Patch O' Pits (Aug 3, 2007)

We'll unfortunately you will never know what she is mixed with, but that shouldn't matter. She was saved by you and you should be proud of that. She is a cutie pie

She does not look like a purebred APBT to me though she could have some in her. Her head shape and ears are not like most APBTs IMO. Also most who say a dog looks like a certain line is because that is the only line they knwo. Colby is a very well known bloodline. She does not look like any of the colby dogs I've seen IMO, but because there are so mnay BYBs out there she very well may be.
The only way to tell what bloodline a dog comes from is to have a pedigree on the dog from a reputable breeder.

Just to clarify. Red nose is a nose color not a type or Bloodline of APBT. Old Family Red Nose is a Bloodline in which the dogs had red noses but is not the only line that carries that trait and your pup doesn't have a red nose anyway so most likely that doesn't apply.

I do not see any shepherd, possibly Ridgeback or lab, but to me she looks more like a black mouth cur or another type of cur. Here are some examples
http://www.dogster.com/breeds/black_mouth_cur
http://www.blackmouthcur.com/photo_gallery.htm

The color of her siblings wouldn't necessarily matter as a litter can be sired by more than one male

I wish there was a way to give you the 'real' answer!

She is definitely adorable!!!!!!!! Best of luck with her!!!!! Congrats on adopting.

WELCOME to the forum!


----------



## radiochick66663 (Oct 3, 2007)

*not sure*

I took honda in 3 days ago, she does not like men, my husband will play with her, but hours later he will see her and her teeth are up she is growling and barking, with our son she ran through the sreen door to get away. help should I call it now or give her a chance. she is so cute, I have a abit from birth layla she is so cool, honda and layla are from the same litter, except honda had been passed around to diffrent homes since born.:snow:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

You shouldn't give up now. you should try the NILF approach dealing with this type of behavior... Sounds like your dog thinks they're the boss of the house... it's time to take it back!

It needs to know your husband and child are the boss just like you are. How old is your kid? Is your kid being too loud or grabbing and pulling on your dog? If it's not wut the dog has been raised around you need to SHOW your dog that things are ok. If your kid is wild around the dog and scares it too bad your child stands the chance of getting bit. Here's a link to show you what I'm talking about...

http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_care/d...e/teaching_your_child_to_avoid_dog_bites.html

Your husband and child should have treats in their pockets at all times. When your husband sees her/him growling he needs to ignore and walk away from this behavior. When she/he comes to him to play or be petted don't let your husband give in and give her/him what she wants. Make her/him sit and shake (whatever tricks they know) so they have to work for you to get what they want. as soon as the tricks are preformed quickly give a treat. Don't have them pet her while she's eating the treat rather when she is finished. It all leaves on a positive note when finished. You are reordering the pecking order in the house. Do this with your child every time he/she comes in contact with your newly aquired pup.


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

she looks like she might have part beagle. my baby is 9 months and her mothers mother was half lab so give my baby a look....
http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa265/sadiesdad223/DSC00040.jpg

http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa265/sadiesdad223/DSC00039.jpg


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*looks like...*

Hey jayjayshap, your new puppy looks like my Hannah! My hannah is tricolored tan, white and black fringe. (I'm hoping to post pictures soon.) The pound where I got Hannah in VA said she was pit/german shepard mix. I love her dearly and have had her for 10 years now. She is heaven. Oh yeah! Welcome aboard.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to the board! You have yourself one pretty girl. I guess if I were to venture guess I would say German Shepherd, beagle cross. She is very pretty. Thank you for rescueing her.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

She is adorable. The first thing I see is ridgeback.


----------



## Turbo (Oct 6, 2007)

Id have no guess as to what the other part of her is, could be Pitbull, could be anything, but first thing i saw when i looked at her pics was Ridgeback. I dont think you can take alot of notice of what pounds say sometimes.


----------

